# How can you tell how old a rabbit is?



## Cheyrul (Jul 25, 2011)

I am trying to guess approximately how old Squish is.


----------



## abby_simson (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know its hard to find out


----------



## hillrise (Jul 25, 2011)

With young rabbits, you can usually tell based on their fur or the proportion of their ears. Once their mature, though, it can get pretty difficult. A vet might be able to tell by their teeth...


----------



## Cheyrul (Jul 25, 2011)

what do you look for with teeth?


----------



## hillrise (Jul 25, 2011)

I have no idea really. I imagine color would be the best indicator--the more stained, the older they are. Since they have to wear their teeth down their entire lives, and their teeth constantly grow, looking at the wear on them wouldn't tell you much.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 25, 2011)

Since all of ours are rescues it's really hard to tell unless they are tiny babes. Got one and the shelter worker told us she was a year old. She was 7 pounds. She gained another 11 pounds and doubled in size, so they were wrong on all counts. No real hard fast rule to follow and any guess is just that--an approximation. Usually I tell people I don't know and my crystal ball broke last week.


----------

